# Water Lettuce



## dalomesser (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi i am dale.

I have had water lettuce for the past few summer months but it is now starting to die. I have heard that it is from a tropical climate and if it isn't protected in the winter it will die and never come back.

Can you please confirm this as i am not sure.

Thanks

Dale

P.S. For info on how to breed fish and other information please visit my webpage at: 

www.freewebs.com/messersnature

Please take a moment to answer my polls there too. Thankyou


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

Not sure exactly how cold your winters are but it will not overwinter outdoors in cold damp climates.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've had some in my tank die suddenly, too. I thought it was because the pH had dropped or the amount of light the tank got went down. When if starts to get limp, brown, or smelly, I toss all but a few pieces out and it usally grows back.


----------



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

If the water lettuce depends on the temperature of the tank and you had winter on your area. You guys have heater at home right? Is it still cold in your home even though the heater is turned on? Maybe you turn off your heater and the temperature change affects the life of the water lettuce.


----------

